# Swiss Army Vintage Flashlight



## SimplyJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
This is my first post after a short hiatus. I saw this light and didn't know they existed. Looks like a modded Swiss Army surplus stuff. Anyone have one of these?

http://shop.coolmaterial.com/products/swiss-army-vintage-flashlight

$35 seems a little steep to me and there's no real info on what kind of LED it is.

_______________________________________________

“Stay near a light source...but do not trust any light other than the one that you hold in your own hand."
---From the movie Vanishing on 7th Street


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 28, 2011)

That is not an LED light, it's an incandescent. I bought one a little while ago and it's currently hanging on my wall looking spiffy.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315448-Help-me-identify-this-old-light




SimplyJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> This is my first post after a short hiatus. I saw this light and didn't know they existed. Looks like a modded Swiss Army surplus stuff. Anyone have one of these?
> 
> http://shop.coolmaterial.com/products/swiss-army-vintage-flashlight
> ...


----------



## Helmut.G (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think it's LED or modded, it seems to be stock and in very nice condition.

35$ is way over-priced. I once bought a similar (not the exact same) light for 1 € on a flea market (although not in as perfect condition as this one). Same olive color, same form, same battery, same functionality (red/green/white/morse).

There are many models that have a third sliding "filter" that blocks most of the light output, leaving only a very small spot of "stealth" light and no spill.


Edit: I think mine says "ELVES", too (but I might be wrong), but it looks different, and it hasn't got a cross.


----------



## SimplyJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Ooops. You are right. Not LED. I misread the description. I do like the design though.


----------

